# identifier expected Error!



## JavaLearner28 (28. Nov 2017)

class Alien {

    boolean alienStatus = true;    //lebt 

    Map spiel = new Map();
    Player player = new Player();
    Alien alien = new Alien();


    public int distance(alien2,player2) {

    int distance = Math.abs(spiel.alienx - spiel.x) + Math.abs(spiel.alieny - spiel.y);   

    return distance;
}

Output: error: <identifier> expected (2 error)
Ich habe insgesamt 4 Klassen.
Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## krgewb (28. Nov 2017)

```
public int distance(alien2,player2) {
```
Die Parameterliste deiner distance-Methode enthält keine Datentypen.


----------

